# Is it fibromyalgia?



## Nashleyy

I've got a severe case of irritable bowel, gullet and stomach according to my specialist. Recently it have had a few occasions when my skin hurts to touch. My back, stomach, chest and neck feel so sore and I feel like I've been beaten up. It's happened a few times after drinking alcohol or consuming food I shouldn't have had. I was wondering whether this was fibromyalgia? Or do you feel something completely different?


----------



## kieron

..


----------



## kieron

..


----------



## jimbo1968

Fibro has strange symptoms, either sharp spikey pains or dull pains, yes it definitely makes you develop a sensitivity to clothing (especially synthetic), one way of telling if its fibro is whether the pains happen simultaneously or one at a time, as everyone I know has the pains sequentially , with the exception of pins and needles and numbness which can happen simultaneous in all limbs together.


----------

